# Remington R1 1911?



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Been doing a lot of reseach on the New Remingtion R1 1911 45APC; Remington flyer, NRA magazine and Internet,
(not listed in the new 2011 Remington Catalog).

Just wondering if someone on this Forum has purchased one and what their experience is with the
New Remington R1 1911? Price, Likes/Dislikes, Quality, Target shot groups, anything about it.

I see they are built in the USA by Remington's sister company E-RPC located at LLion, NY, USA.

I am very familiar with the 1911 and all the accessories that can be had. I do not have a 1911 in my collection yet,
just not much of a Auto gun guy. I see price is $500-$700 w/o tax.

Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

I recently read a review on various 1911s. The company voted as most reliable was Colt. That doesn't mean it's true, but this was a user poll.

I'm glad to see that you note the firearm you are interested in is American made.


----------



## pat5150 (Apr 26, 2011)

I checked one out at the store. Fit and finish didn't seem amazing. No obvious problems, but about on par with the foreign 1911s like a rock island armory or citadel. For the same money i think the new ruger 1911 seems much nicer.


----------

